# Where to hog hunt cheap?



## wingshot

Would like to take my 16 year old son on a bow hog hunt the friday before Easter weekend. Any ideas?  Call Jim @ 404-509-4899  Thanks.


----------



## armowarrior

there is a place that you can hunt hogs for $100 but they are booked until july last time i checked , they are in south ga. I can give you numbers for other places but its not cheap, if they  dont charge you a fee to get in they charge you around $1.75  per pound of your kill, so it can get expensive if you take down a biggie one


----------



## bud 123

*ttt*

pm sent


----------



## armowarrior

sent the  number via pm , its $75 for half a day hunt and $150 for a full day , never been there tho but i hear its the cheapest


----------



## ellaville hunter

armowarrior said:


> sent the  number via pm , its $75 for half a day hunt and $150 for a full day , never been there tho but i hear its the cheapest



could you send me some info on this also


----------



## armowarrior

http://www.clayhillhunting.com/hog.htm
I never been here  and i dont know the people that own this business , just to let you know.


----------



## cpowel10

I was looking on that website and noticed some of the Southern Backwoods crew was on there in the pics with hogs.  Maybe they can chime in on the place.  Looks good and the price is great


----------



## armowarrior

Yes , it nice to have someones opinion of the place before you pay to hunt


----------



## seaweaver

Dang,
I'd offer, but I charge first born.....
Theres gotta be better opportunity between you an me.
Good luck on the hunt.
cw


----------



## ramblinroads

*guide service*

i guide hunts sometimes but i hunt with dogs and let people knife them give me a call at 1478-377-0357 if your interested   
  thanks AJ


----------



## bob2700

Hey guys im looking for a place to take my paw paw hog hunting. We just found out he had a relapse of cancer. He is about to start chemo and i would like to take him while he is still able. He has been wanting to go for years now and i dont want to look back later in life and regret not taking him. He is not looking to kill some monster just whatever walks out. i am willing to pay i just cant afford these $500-$1000 per person prices. If anyone knows of a place i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## PinkTC

I recommend Razorback Ridge. They are a great group of people doing great things. You should look up their website or facebook page.


----------



## 2-shot

Definitely Razorback Ridge


----------



## Break Stick

Razorback Ridge check it out !!


----------



## Drew dumas

How much are their hunts?


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

2-shot said:


> Definitely Razorback Ridge



I heard  that  they  lost  their  pen they  hunt in . any  truth  to  that ?


----------



## huntemwfo

Nope just expanded. We have two preserves now.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

huntemwfo said:


> Nope just expanded. We have two preserves now.



Good  deal .


----------



## 95g atl

Y'all may want to try TEXAS.  
I have friends from California and we are planning to meet "halfway" this spring for a hog hunt.  I can't convince them to come to GA...so we will each make a full (LONG) day drive to Texas.


----------

